# Is it possible to get AOL dial-up working with Ubuntu (7.10)



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

How would I go about doing this? I will not be able to be connected to the internet when I install ubuntu, so If I have to download something, I'd have to do it beforehand.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Here is what i have found in re-guards to using aol in ubuntu. The program is called PENAOL. I haven't really ever had to use this yet, but it doesn't look all that hard to configure.

Cheers!


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Are all those codes supposed to be run in a terminal? Can penAOL be saved to a disk or flash drive? I do I impliment the AOL disk in that?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

You could try installing WINE and running the AOL disc's setup program. :smile:


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Would that work though? for AOL?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

WINE is always an option, but, you could also try a program called crossover. I haved used it in the passed and it works really well. You can download a free version for a trial, but will have to pay a once a year fee for extended use. But read about it for more information.

Cheers!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Crossover is Wine with paid tech support. I have found no difference in the software other than there are people available to tell you that their software cannot do what you are trying to do with it. :laugh:

It is my understanding that Crossover is intended for business use as Wine can not be legaly be used by businesses.


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Could I download wine for ubuntu from a windows computer and save it to a disk to put on the ubuntu computer? Or would I need the ubuntu computer connected to the internet?


----------



## System366 (Jun 18, 2008)

U can download it Vie Windows but this would be rather awkward and i personally dont know where u get it from... a simpler way to go about this is to get an Ethernet Cable connect it to your windows Computer then to your Linux computer... this way ur Linux computer will connect Through LAN to ur PC and gain access to the internet.

Then simpy open a command terminal su to root and type apt-get install Wine. if there is no such package then type aptitude search wine and find the correct name and then atp-get install <correct name> 

SystemOveride366


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

System, what you are talking about is a crossover cable. This is an ethernet cable that allows you to connect to computers together. This is a possiblity but, i believe that Prince is dual booting. But correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers!


----------



## System366 (Jun 18, 2008)

Does ur card show up in the restricted drivers menu? if not i think there is a program that can take the .ini file for the windows driver from the disc and use it to get the card/modem to work in linux. I know this works with Wireless cards as i had to install mine this way 

SystemOveride366


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Linux hasn't yet been installed. windows 98 is on there now.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

System366 said:


> U can download it Vie Windows but this would be rather awkward and i personally dont know where u get it from... a simpler way to go about this is to get an Ethernet Cable connect it to your windows Computer then to your Linux computer... this way ur Linux computer will connect Through LAN to ur PC and gain access to the internet.
> 
> Then simpy open a command terminal su to root and type apt-get install Wine. if there is no such package then type aptitude search wine and find the correct name and then atp-get install <correct name>
> 
> SystemOveride366


Not just any ethernet cable will work this way. A peer-to-peer connection without a router requires a "Crossover Cable"

There are far better distros out there. Ubuntu feels like it is missing many key features (in my opinion). I would never recommend it to beginners.


----------

